# ease of installs- nauti, frontier, regent



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, here's the situation. In the main vehicle, dd is in a safeguard. Love it. In the second car (dh- civic) and 3rd (my dad's- honda pilot) she's in a blvd. She is creeping up on outgrowing the blvds and I need to start planning replacements.

Admittedly, I am spoiled. Sum total of seats I've dealt with- companions, boulevards, safeguard.

Despite my mother's wishes, I am not ready for her to be in a booster- #1. she's only 37 lbs. #2. She often sleeps in the car #3. I don't think she's *quite* there maturity wise. In a year or a year and a half I'll be fine with her in a booster in 2nd and 3rd cars if need-be.

Okay. That background said, choices under consideration are- safeguard, nautilus, frontier, regent. If I get a regent, then the safeguard will move to the civic and the regent will go in my sienna.

She is 37 lbs now, and both the 2nd and 3rd cars are hondas (latch only rated to 40lbs- thanks honda







) SO we're looking at belt installs.

Talk to me about ease of belt installs with the nauti, frontier and regent.

Tonight we went looking and played with a nauti and a frontier. I want to love the nauti, really I do... but I didn't. It felt cheap and crappy. The cheap latch clips bugged me- though not much of an issue since it will be a belt install very soon anyway.

The regent would have the advantage of keeping her harnessed longer... though she has plenty of room in the frontier and her safeguard- I swear the nauti had a LOT less room... though it did have the padding on it still.

Sell me on the nauti. Tell me it's an easier belt install







or not.

good and bad on any of those seats.

-Angela


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

I own a Regent and love it. I honestly think the belt install is WAY easier than the LATCH install. I have a 91 Chevy Cavalier, so no LATCH, and have to use the belt. It's installed in 2 minutes tops. Usually less than a minute. DH has an 04 Mazda 6, and we're using LATCH, but it takes 5 minutes at least to install. Honestly typing this I have no idea why we aren't using the belt install, LOL. The only downside is because of the size of the seat, many small cars need a belt extender. So I'd encourage you to find someplace that will let you install it in your car before buying to make sure you can use it without needing an extender, or else you'll have to find someplace to buy one. We put it in my brother's girlfriend's car and it _just barely_, after a ton of fighting, fit into it. I don't remember what kind of car she had (since been totalled), but it wasn't a Honda.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks!

Okay- can you refresh my memory? I know the regent has two belt paths- short and long and one is required at lower weights, one at higher. Which is which and what weights?

And for anyone else stumbling through- anyone have a regent in a sienna? How about a Sienna 8pass in the center row? Can you still have 3 across?

thanks!

-Angela


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've installed it but I'm 99% sure short-path is for lower weights and long-path is for higher weights. The "higher weights" start at 35-40 pounds.. I don't remember which, just that DS was so close to the limit that I didn't bother with the short path and used the long path from the start.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The nautilus is an easier belt install than my britax (as long as the car has locking belts). It also has the easiest to tighten harness I have ever used. We actually LOVE ours and it does not seem cheap or crappy at all to me. My ds loves that it looks like a booster, but I like that it has a harness.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks!

I probably would have liked it better if I had started with it. Started with the frontier though then switched and looked at the nauti. Sigh. Wasn't so thrilled with it. The latch clips just ticked me off- what a pain - yeah, I'm spoiled.







The plastic on the chest clip seems flimsy. The tightener didn't seem substantially different from standard britax set-ups. Total rethreading turned me off too. Though it seems you would still need to unistall and reinstall the frontier to change the straps, you don't have to actually unthread/rethread.

-Angela


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a regent in our car and the nautilus in grandparent's cars. The regent was always super easy to install, until DS hit 40 lbs and we had to use the short belt path. It was really hard to get tight, but we did get it there. I guess if you're not planning on moving it until you have to move the straps again, it's not a huge deal. We used to move his seat quite often, but I went out and bought 2 nauti's after we had to install it with the SBP.

I like the nautilus. It definitely seems cheap compared to a britax, but I really like the fit of it for DS's size. However, I can see where it won't be great when he's a little bit bigger, which is one complaint I've heard from some people. Still, it's an extra carseat, so not a huge deal. I think if your daughter is just outgrowing the boulevard at around 4 (she's 4, right?), you won't necessarily need the height of the regent. DS is 3 and has outgrown the boulevard and marathon, and we just moved his straps to the second from the top on the regent and nautilus. I think he has about 1/2 inch on the nautilus before we move it to the top, where he'll have those last 2.5 inches or so. He's just barely above the second strap on the regent, so he's got at least 4 inches before he outgrows it, which will put him at probably 6, and he's a really big kid. I don't honestly think that your average kid needs a seat like the regent, unless you just really want it.

I've played with the frontier and liked it, and would have chosen it over the nauti if grandparents had wanted to pay $300 for carseats for their cars









I didn't have much trouble with the nautilus getting tight, and one of them is in a toyota. I did have trouble with the seatbelt install, though, but that might just be the car and not the seat.

Anyway, not sure where I'm going with this, but just putting all my thoughts out there. I definitely don't think the nautilus is a bad seat for an extra seat, but if money's not an issue at all, I would personally have gone for a britax seat. It depends on if you personally feel the regent or frontier are worth twice as much as the nautilus (by the way, my IL's got the nautilus at meijer for $140 this week)


----------



## cocoabean8 (May 23, 2004)

We *love* our Regent! Our 2005 vehicle is exempt from Latch so we use the seat belt, but it isn't a problem. It installs correctly, pretty quickly. DD loves that she can sit cross-legged comfortably...she misses that in the Nautilus. That said, I think the Nautilus installs correctly pretty easily using belts as well (We have it in DH's work truck) but the comfort and room are lacking compared to what we are use to with our Britax....


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
Anyway, not sure where I'm going with this, but just putting all my thoughts out there. I definitely don't think the nautilus is a bad seat for an extra seat, but if money's not an issue at all, I would personally have gone for a britax seat. It depends on if you personally feel the regent or frontier are worth twice as much as the nautilus (by the way, my IL's got the nautilus at meijer for $140 this week)

Thanks! Quite helpful actually. Dh's car it will probably stay in. My dad's it will be uninstalled and reinstalled VERY often. For all the time I would definitely pay the extra... for an extra seat, I just haven't decided yet.









Next thread will be looking for sales on all









-Angela


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
The plastic on the chest clip seems flimsy. The tightener didn't seem substantially different from standard britax set-ups. Total rethreading turned me off too. Though it seems you would still need to unistall and reinstall the frontier to change the straps, you don't have to actually unthread/rethread.

We have a nautilus & yeah, I had to uninstall & reinstall it to change the straps (in the rain, no less) which was a pain. The harness straps also seem much flimsier if you're used to Britax straps (cause they're not as thick).
It's heavy & designed very similar to the frontier & regent otherwise, however.

About a belt install, I did try it but couldn't really figure it out (but our Subaru Impreza has always seemed to give me trouble installing anything with the belts as opposed to latch, or it's just me, so I wouldn't give that much weight).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

sigh. Dh I can trust to be 100% on the install and untwisting straps. My parents... I need the easiest install possible. And it needs to be an easy belt install since it's a honda. And I don't know if I can trust them to be 100% on twisted straps. They'll TRY, but...

-Angela


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

My DD seems really comfy in the Nautilus and I think it's a good seat. However. Whenever my DH puts her in it, he gets the harness straps twisted. If I've moved it to his car and back to mine, I have to check before installing it to make sure the straps aren't twisted up in the back. I'm not sure if this is because the straps twist easily (I don't have a problem with it) or because my DH is baby-equipment impaired (cannot manage to fold our stroller after 3 YEARS of use) but just thought I'd let you know that it happens.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks.

Any strap twisting info on the frontier?

-Angela


----------



## blazer (May 6, 2007)

I have both a Nautilus and Regent. I was also like you and wanted to LOVE the Nautilus, however it will soon be sent to be Grandma's carseat for him this summer.

My not quite 3 year old can not climb in and get ready to be buckled without any help, the crotch strap is a major PIA, and he can do that in his sister Regent and even can buckle all the way up. Really helpful in the "Me do it, My turn phase"

I have noticed twisty staps on the Nautilus more often in the 5 months or so since I have had it than in 5 years of dealing with Britax MA/Regent. I could deal with this, not a huge deal breaker for me, but aggrivating.

I personally do not like the sides of the seat, with the storage cuby and drink holder. Plus I can imagine that plastic will get very hot in the summer. It makes it where I can't reach over to the middle of my back seat to grab something while I am buckling him in. . This might be specific to my 4 Runner/tires and its height.

He says her Regent is more "comfy". In his seat if sleeping, he has major head slump going on with the Nautilus and I have not been able to fix it, which does irritate me slightly to.

I can already tell his shoulders are going to be squished if we keep this as his main seat.

So while I really think the Nautilus is a very good seat for its price and one that will get moderate of use in grandma's minivan over the next 3-4 years, I think I am going back to my first love Britax Regent.

Installing both are a pain in my 4 Runner with the belts (no Latch) but I think that is my truck not the brand of seat.

I would try the Nautilus first if you have a place for it to go be useful in the event if you don't like it. I don't hate it, but I also don't LOVE it.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh see I love my nautilus! DS has no problems getting in himself, which I love because he's 37lbs! I love the drink holder and storage containers. He keeps cars in there and he's less likely to spill water all summer long. We didn't notice a heat problem (and it does get into the 100's here) but I can see how one might.

I agree the chest plate seems flimsy but I haven't had any issues with the straps twisting or with the chest plate. We've had it about a year now.

I don't love my marathon though. It's SO hard to adjust and tighten for me. I just hate it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blazer* 

I would try the Nautilus first if you have a place for it to go be useful in the event if you don't like it. I don't hate it, but I also don't LOVE it.

I think I may try that. Get a nauti for dh's car and see if we can make it make do. My parents will be happy to buy whatever I ask them to, but I'd *rather* waste less money







I'm leaning towards trying the nauti for a month or so and seeing if we hate it still.... we'll see what dh says. He hated it an awful lot last night









-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Just an fyi, but never had an issue with twisty straps at all here. And I have moved it between cars a lot (one without locking seatbelts so I had to do a locking clip install). The rethreading is a pain, but honestly they take soooooo long to grow a slot once they are older, you won't have to do it more than once every 12-18 months if that.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Any strap twisting info on the frontier?

-Angela

We have a Frontier and have never had any issues with strap twisting. You *could* get them twisted, but no more easily than the straps on our Boulevard. Dd is only a little older than your dd and she can tell if she twists the straps as she brings them over her shoulders. I usually do it for her, though.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

I love our Regent but it is fricken HUGE. I don't like dealing with the additional bar that comes with it for positioning (dh has a tendency to lose it when transferring vehicles). plus I need to crawl in the back of our Trailblazer to attach the top tether. once you get it in, it's good but it can be a pain. ds1 is really comfy in it but it is difficult to fit in our vehicle (05 Trailblazer). I need to put him behind the passenger seat but that means ds2 has to go behind me which sucks because he kicks the headrest CONSTANTLY







I'm thinking of getting a Frontier because with the Regent, we can't fit 3 seats and we'll need to come August!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

We have a nautilus for DS and he loves it. He is 5 years about 42 lbs. We have no strap twisting issues, he gets himself in and out of the 5 point harness. he loves the cup holder and storage compartments and DD wants one too now (she has a Decathlon).

Our biggest complaint about the Nautilus is the latch clips. They are very hard to get in and out and it is a major pain to move the seat because of them. I would have liked to get another Nautilus as an extra seat to go in our grandma's car, or else in DH's car when needed but it is just too hard to move it. When we travelled over the holidays and had to reinstall that seat almost daily in various IL's cars we were pretty upset that we'd bought it. That said, we don't want to spend the extra for a Britax seat for part-time use, so we are stuck for now.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I really tried to like the Nauti but I just couldn't either. I ended up with another regent for my mom's CRV. My Sienna is a 7 seater so I can't comment on how it would do in the center of your's. I have installed it in both captain's chairs and the 3rd row passenger side with absolutely no issues. Too bad I wasn't closer, I have a spare regent sitting in my garage right now that I'd let you try.


----------



## Giraffe (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the Nautilus & Regent.

Regent- The Long Belt Path (huge pain)is for under 40lbs. My seatbelt is almost too short. It requires 2 people, lots of brute force & mybe some not so nice words. The Short Belt Path is easier. Still a pain, but a one person job. Part of the problem might also be the cramped conditions of a 2 door SUV with only 2 back seats. I try not to move it since kiddo is still under 40lbs. It will also last longer as a harnessed seat. With my kid that's really good since his torso measure 15" by 2yrs.

Nautilus- Easy to install anywhere so far. No complaints. We use it for multiple cars. DF doesn't have a car so it is his seat to use when the he goes somewhere with the boys. That would usually be with his dad or my sister. By the time kiddo outgrows the harness I'll probably be comfortable with occassional booster use. (I'm hoping he makes it to 5yrs).


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

I have not read the whole thread, but have two regents side by side in the back (two passenger row) of my Ford Freestyle.

I don't think you could get three across with a Regent in a Sienna...or ANY vehicle, for that matter. They are BIG.

As for ease of install, I think it's a nightmare to install. I don't move them and have seriously cried at the thought of having to move them (but I was pregnant, so...). It's hard. I have one latched (which I probably need to un-latch....I think DS2 might be over the weight by now) and one belted. They're both equally hard to get in right.

That said, though, there's not another seat I'd want. I don't like the nautilus or the fronteir, both of which I looked at before I bought the first Regent. The SK Radian is too narrow and both of them are too big for the Marathon, so Regent it is. If you're going to be moving it often, though, you probably don't want the Regent. It's a big, bulky, La-Z-Boy recliner of a car seat.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

My son's had his Nautilus since right after they came out. He loves it, especially the stuff holders on the side. We haven't had a problem with twisting straps, he can do the buckles himself, it's easy to install with the seatbelt (no latch in my car) and it's easy to tighten the harness straps. I've had no problem rethreading the harness straps (which I've had to do twice.) Nothing has gotten hot on the seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We just sold our Nautilus and bought a Regent and I love it. The Nautilus is much easier to install, but the Regent really isn't that bad at all to install. It's just kinda hard to manuever







.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback! It really helps. I'm really considering a regent now- then I could pass the safeguard over to a car where it would be uninstalled and reinstalled, since it's easy peasy.

Hope to go look at a regent tonight...

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Giraffe* 
I have the Nautilus & Regent.

Regent- The Long Belt Path (huge pain)is for under 40lbs. My seatbelt is almost too short. It requires 2 people, lots of brute force & mybe some not so nice words. The Short Belt Path is easier. Still a pain, but a one person job. Part of the problem might also be the cramped conditions of a 2 door SUV with only 2 back seats. I try not to move it since kiddo is still under 40lbs. It will also last longer as a harnessed seat. With my kid that's really good since his torso measure 15" by 2yrs.

Okay- so the short path is for 40+. Right?

Can you use it shortly before 40lbs techs? hmmm....

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Long belt path under 40 pounds, short after 40 pounds. If you get a new Regent, no you cannot use SBP under 40 pounds. Ours is pre-advisory so we can use either belt path regardless of weight.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay- if anyone has a right start in your town GO NOW. They're going out of business. I got a regent for $175

It's a DOM of 07- so what does that mean belt wise? Will read the manual tonight.

So for the whole short/long belt issue... What do you do when they hover around 40lbs... 39 one week 41 the next, then back to 39?







or is that just my kid?

-Angela


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Okay- if anyone has a right start in your town GO NOW. They're going out of business. I got a regent for $175

It's a DOM of 07- so what does that mean belt wise? Will read the manual tonight.

So for the whole short/long belt issue... What do you do when they hover around 40lbs... 39 one week 41 the next, then back to 39?







or is that just my kid?

-Angela

Score! The advisory pertains to seats made after 6/18/07 (I think that is the date anyway), so that is when the changes were made with the recline bar, SPB, LPB. When Madeline was hovering around 40, I went ahead and switched to SPB. My uneducated theory on it was she was more likely to be closer to 40 with clothes/shoes then under it while she was busy flopping around between lbs. She is solidly 40-41 lbs now finally.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks! I'll have to go read up on it. The recline bar changes were retroactive as I recall though, weren't they?

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't beleive it was retroactive, but I'm not 100% sure. We use it anyway since DD sleeps alot and we like the recline. Our Regent missed the advisory by two days


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think I like it better with the recline bar, but just getting all my ducks in a row









-Angela


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

alegna,
If you see this bump, how do you like the Regent now? Are you glad you chose that one? What tipped the scale towards the Regent over the Frontier?

I'm trying to decide between a Frontier, Regent, or Safeguard for my child who is almost the same size/age as yours.

Thanks!


----------

